# Please help UGBB



## mugzy (Nov 6, 2014)

Everybody who reads this please click this link and tell me if the page loads UGBB - http://ugbodybuilding.com

Also what browser are you using?

Thank you
admin


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 6, 2014)

This link does not work for me at the moment.
I am using Chrome.






Is what I get.


----------



## snake (Nov 6, 2014)

Nothing for me. Google


----------



## LeanHerm (Nov 6, 2014)

Nope and I'm on my iPhone so is that safari


----------



## mickems (Nov 6, 2014)

I get nothing. using google.


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 6, 2014)

I also tried this on Internet Explorer and got the same.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Nov 6, 2014)

Got nothing using chrome


----------



## StoliFTW (Nov 6, 2014)

No load on safari on iPhone


----------



## Seeker (Nov 6, 2014)

IPad using Safari. Can't find server


----------



## TriniJuice (Nov 6, 2014)

This also happens to me on chrome when i type in the address bar, i have to google search to able to get on the forum.....


----------



## Tren4Life (Nov 6, 2014)

Nothing for me either. iPhone


----------



## bronco (Nov 6, 2014)

Works with my iphone


----------



## metsfan4life (Nov 6, 2014)

nothing here. using Firefox


----------



## PillarofBalance (Nov 6, 2014)

Worked for me. Chrome for android


----------



## mugzy (Nov 6, 2014)

PillarofBalance said:


> Worked for me. Chrome for android




That's because its been fixed  thanks to everybody that helped out.


----------



## inhuman88 (Nov 6, 2014)

Works for me as well....chrome for android


----------



## Iron1 (Nov 6, 2014)

It still does not work for me on chrome.


----------



## jennerrator (Nov 6, 2014)

yes, and Firefox


----------



## AlphaD (Nov 6, 2014)

It works for me as well....Two different platforms.  Google chrome and Firefox.


----------



## bugman (Nov 6, 2014)

I got it with no problems


----------



## Zipsteak (Nov 6, 2014)

Worked on chrome. apple laptop.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Nov 6, 2014)

Worked on my s5 using google


----------



## DB4L (Nov 6, 2014)

Worked on my iphone through Tapatalk


----------



## ken Sass (Nov 6, 2014)

good for me on firefox


----------



## shenky (Nov 6, 2014)

Loads on safari on my iphone


----------



## brutus79 (Nov 9, 2014)

Firefox on android through tapatalk.  No problem.


----------



## regular (Nov 9, 2014)

Works fine on firefox 33 and Chromium 37.0.2062.120 on linux amd64.


----------



## mugzy (Nov 10, 2014)

Guys its all fixed now.


----------

